# Vertical Stripes???



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Guys I have a question hope not to silly???

I have seen several pictures of females with obvious breeding stripes. Can you tell me if dark betta's such as blacks will show obvious signs as well. Does there body color fade inorder to see the stripes, and how bout females with dragon scales or platinum whites???

Anyone got a picture??

Thanks


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure about dragon scales, but darker bodied females are the easiest to see! Their stripes are lighter in color than their body. Light/ platinum females are hard...you can't really see the stripes but the best way to know if they are ready to breed is by their body language (the 'S' movement and clamped fins- with head facing down).


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah (my color changing girl ) was black with blue & green & red fins. When she got her breeding bars, she turned WHITE (with tanish fins) and her breeding bars were black.

So maybe they change color? IDK...:crazy:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Sarah (my color changing girl ) was black with blue & green & red fins. When she got her breeding bars, she turned WHITE (with tanish fins) and her breeding bars were black.
> 
> So maybe they change color? IDK...:crazy:


WOAH! I've never heard of that before! @[email protected]


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

A betta of a different color :shock:....


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> WOAH! I've never heard of that before! @[email protected]


Ah, she does it all the time black, white, red, blue....I should name her Rainbow...lol :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Or Chameleon


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

The dragons I've seen at petsmart havent had any stripes... but I dont have any dragons so I dont know for sure
And I dont think the white ones do, the ones I've seen havent and my new girl hasnt shown any either (but she does have some orange coloring)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Little bettas- The OP meant breeding stripes (not just stripes) Bettas don't have just stripes on 'em....though that would look SUPER COOL!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Or Chameleon


Rofl! Yea! :rofl:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

thought the reference was to stress stripes, sorry


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> thought the reference was to stress stripes, sorry


Haha, don't apologize! xD


----------

